

Ask HN: How do I manage my network? - Red_Tarsius

I&#x27;ll soon be in a position that will require me to meet many people and entities.<p>What I need is an application that allows me to record name, phone number, e-mail AND notes, photos or audio files <i>per individual</i>. Rolodex meets Evernote. I could just use folders, but it&#x27;s messy and difficult to go through.<p>Given the wide range of solutions, what software do you use and&#x2F;or recommend?
======
brandonlipman
I know this is going to sound odd, but LinkedIn has made wonderful updates on
their contact system. You can type notes and it also keeps track of emails you
sent to them. I would highly suggest you look into it. It has made keeping in
contact with my existing network much easier.

~~~
smt88
> _also keeps track of emails you sent to them_

Emails or LinkedIn messages?

~~~
brandonlipman
Both you can hook it up to your internet email account.

~~~
smt88
A few years ago, LinkedIn asked me if I wanted to upload my address book to
see which of my friends were already on LinkedIn.

It then proceeded to spam all of my contacts, pretending to be me, several
times.

Because Gmail collects addresses automatically, it sent spam to ex-employers,
ex-girlfriends, and clients. It was an absolute nightmare. It makes me angry
thinking about it to this day.

If there's any company I wouldn't trust with your email, it's LinkedIn. Their
practices are absolutely disgusting and unethical. I believe there's a class-
action suit against them for this exact issue.

~~~
brandonlipman
Wow, that is not good. I would have been upset too if that happened to me. I
saw the checkbox asking if you want to invite your contacts to LinkedIn when
setting up the Google to LinkedIn integration. So I was able to avoid this.

